# Feeding Catfish



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

I have two Eclipse (Sun) Catfish, approx 5-6" that share a 175 w/ 4 Bala's, 8 Tiger Barbs, 6 Angelfish and 2 Plecos. They are the biggest fish in the tank. It's been a month since I've really seen them eat. I used to drop pellets and they would come out to get them while all other fish were busy with their flakes. They had a very short window of opportunity to get the pellets before all the other fish forgot about the flakes and went for the pellets. Nonetheless, the cat's were eating most of the pellets. They no longer come out and so now I just blindly drop some pellets at lights out but I can't see who's eating what when it's dark. Any suggestions on getting the cat's fed without the other fish stealing the pellets? Thanks


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

dloehrs said:


> I have two Eclipse (Sun) Catfish, approx 5-6" that share a 175 w/ 4 Bala's, 8 Tiger Barbs, 6 Angelfish and 2 Plecos. They are the biggest fish in the tank. It's been a month since I've really seen them eat. I used to drop pellets and they would come out to get them while all other fish were busy with their flakes. They had a very short window of opportunity to get the pellets before all the other fish forgot about the flakes and went for the pellets. Nonetheless, the cat's were eating most of the pellets. They no longer come out and so now I just blindly drop some pellets at lights out but I can't see who's eating what when it's dark. Any suggestions on getting the cat's fed without the other fish stealing the pellets? Thanks


You could always try hand feeding. It's how I make sure my Black Ghost Knife eats every night.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

If they still look healthy I wouldn't worry about it. Since catfish are freshwater fish, they often adapt to climate changes. In colder months, catfish often go dormant, and will sit in a hiding spot for weeks without even thinking of food. Don't worry. If they are hungry, they will eat. I have never seen a catfish, any catfish, that misses out on a meal. Feed the other fish. If the catfish come out for food, then feed them. Otherwise, just don't waste your pellets trying to entice them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try dropping some pellets in after you turn out thew lights..


----------

